# Free swf to video Software(swf version 8)



## peterjcs (Jan 23, 2007)

I created a flash animation in flash 8. But now i want to convert it to video. I have found one but the software does not convert it correctly because my flash animation have movie clip and action script.

Any free software that can convert swf with action script to video?

Thank


----------



## KoosHopeloos (Nov 3, 2004)

@ peterjcs: have you checked www.download.com by searching using 'swf to movie'? There are a couple of programs, and this one seems to work http://www.download.com/Flash-to-Video-Studio/3000-2194_4-10432168.html?tag=lst-9
If you wish to try others, make sure to read the ratings comments if they exist.


----------



## Inactive (Apr 11, 2005)

can you not just export the fla file to an avi?


----------

